# Relocating to Campamento



## MCMILLAN2BE (Apr 24, 2016)

Hello there..
I would just like to get some information and opinions about relocating from the UK to Campamento in southern Spain. Myself, my partner and 2 young children will be relocating there in about 18 months time and would appreciate as much help as possible. I do apologise for the extensive list but I want to be certain on things.

Would like to know about any good, English speaking infant schools in the area.. What we do about receiving any health care or paying for insurance.. I would be working 1 day a week and my partner 4 or 5 and it would be in Gibraltar so would like to know about paying taxes and if we would get any benefits to help with childcare etc.. What the cost of living is like in Campamento.. Public transport to and from Gibraltar.. What Campamento is like to live in (does it have many expats living there or are the residents mainly Spanish)
Any other hep would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you in advance to anyone willing to reply to my essay


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MCMILLAN2BE said:


> Hello there..
> I would just like to get some information and opinions about relocating from the UK to Campamento in southern Spain. Myself, my partner and 2 young children will be relocating there in about 18 months time and would appreciate as much help as possible. I do apologise for the extensive list but I want to be certain on things.
> 
> Would like to know about any good, English speaking infant schools in the area.. What we do about receiving any health care or paying for insurance.. I would be working 1 day a week and my partner 4 or 5 and it would be in Gibraltar so would like to know about paying taxes and if we would get any benefits to help with childcare etc.. What the cost of living is like in Campamento.. Public transport to and from Gibraltar.. What Campamento is like to live in (does it have many expats living there or are the residents mainly Spanish)
> ...


I don't know the answers to your questions unfortunately, but there are quite a few threads about Gibraltar on here already. You can search for Gibraltar, Gib, Campamento, La Linea etc


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

MCMILLAN2BE said:


> Hello there..
> I would just like to get some information and opinions about relocating from the UK to Campamento in southern Spain. Myself, my partner and 2 young children will be relocating there in about 18 months time and would appreciate as much help as possible. I do apologise for the extensive list but I want to be certain on things.
> 
> Would like to know about any good, English speaking infant schools in the area.. What we do about receiving any health care or paying for insurance.. I would be working 1 day a week and my partner 4 or 5 and it would be in Gibraltar so would like to know about paying taxes and if we would get any benefits to help with childcare etc.. What the cost of living is like in Campamento.. Public transport to and from Gibraltar.. What Campamento is like to live in (does it have many expats living there or are the residents mainly Spanish)
> ...


Hello.

Campamento is part of La Linea - the large town just across the border from Gibraltar. La Linea has a poor reputation that I suspect is at least partly deserved, parts of it resemble a shanty town. 

Many thousands of Spanish and others cross the border to work in Gibraltar every day.

The cost of living in Campamento is, like the rest of Spain, slightly lower than the UK. 

The people who live in Campamento would be almost exclusively Spanish - I wouldn't have thought many expats would live there. Similarly I would doubt if there were any English schools.

I expect there is a bus between Campamento and Gibraltar or you could walk (1/2 hour+) or cycle (it's nice and flat).

Can't really help much with taxes and healthcare. If you are working in Gibraltar I think you will pay income tax there and I expect they will provide healthcare too but I don't really know.

Why Campamento by the way? It doesn't seem an obvious choice.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

According to the information on the Gibraltar Health Authority website, if you are working in Gibraltar but you and your family are living in Spain, you need to obtain S1 forms from the Gibraltar authorities to enable you to register for state healthcare in Spain:-


.:Gibraltar Health Authority - Providing health care to the residents of and visitors to Gibraltar:.

As for tax, like any other resident of Spain you would need to make an annual declaration of all your worldwide income, and if the Spanish tax rates are higher than the amount you would have already paid in Gibraltar then you would need to pay the difference.


----------



## MCMILLAN2BE (Apr 24, 2016)

Pesky Wesky & Jimenato
Thank you for your replies..

Campamento looked to be a place with easy access to Gibraltar as will be selling our car in the UK before we leave and relying on public transport for a while. I have looked at places like La Duquesa but thought the commute would be a bit far. I dont really want to be somewhere to remote so ruled out places like San Roque and Santa Margarita etc. I have read a little about a school in San Roque but dont know enough about it. Thank you for your advice about the health care in Gibraltar, i think that probably will be the case. Would you not really recommend Campamento as a place to relocate then?


----------



## MCMILLAN2BE (Apr 24, 2016)

Lynn R
Thank you for your reply, I will read up on that link you attached and get a proper idea of it


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Frontier Queue Live - Gibraltar take a look early mornings/late afternoons when commuters are on the move


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

MCMILLAN2BE said:


> Pesky Wesky & Jimenato
> Thank you for your replies..
> 
> Campamento looked to be a place with easy access to Gibraltar as will be selling our car in the UK before we leave and relying on public transport for a while. I have looked at places like La Duquesa but thought the commute would be a bit far. I dont really want to be somewhere to remote so ruled out places like San Roque and Santa Margarita etc. I have read a little about a school in San Roque but dont know enough about it. Thank you for your advice about the health care in Gibraltar, i think that probably will be the case. Would you not really recommend Campamento as a place to relocate then?


I would take a look at Campamento in the flesh if I were you. Streetview might be a place to start. TBH most expats and non-natives of the area would probably choose not to live in La Linea or Campamento if they could avoid it although doubtless some do.

Santa Margarita is probably the best bit but it is further out.

Here are some local bus timetables for La Linea - the bus station is very near the border. The table for El Zabal runs around Santa Margarita and runs every hour by the look of it.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Personally I'd go out for a couple of days asap and have a look round.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

suiko said:


> Personally I'd go out for a couple of days asap and have a look round.


I agree. You need to get see it in real life - you can't get much of an idea about the feel of a place any other way.


----------

